# Diabetes Charts?



## Claire (Jun 8, 2005)

Does anyone know of a website that has an easy-to-use chart that I can print for assistance in helping someone learn to chart and control food intake vis-a-vis diabetes?  Husband is borderline and we're going to try to chart, but what the clinic gave him was really just a two week block calendar (and only one copy at that).  We have all the research books and testing equipment, just would like to see a chart/diary more geared to his specific needs so that adding up the totals and such will be easier.  Got way too many hits when trying to look one up myself.  Don't really need cookbook or recipes (been doing special diets off & on for years for freinds) just a better format for a food diary.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2005)

Claire:

You might consider the spreadsheet program, Excel. It allows you to automatically total columns and rows of numbers. The totals change when you change or add numbers.

Many computers come with Excel or a mini version of it in Microsoft Works.

I use Excel to track calories daily, weekly and in total when I'm dieting so I know where I stand.

If you are looking for a chart that has food values already on it, that's a different kettle of fish.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 8, 2005)

Andy has a good suggestion, Claire.  I have never really mastered Excel, but if you are proficient in MS Word you can do the same thing (format columns to add up numbers) by creating a table with those properties.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a website that has an easy-to-use chart that I can print for assistance in helping someone learn to chart and control food intake vis-a-vis diabetes? Husband is borderline and we're going to try to chart, but what the clinic gave him was really just a two week block calendar (and only one copy at that). We have all the research books and testing equipment, just would like to see a chart/diary more geared to his specific needs so that adding up the totals and such will be easier. Got way too many hits when trying to look one up myself. Don't really need cookbook or recipes (been doing special diets off & on for years for freinds) just a better format for a food diary.


Claire, firstly  I've found that food intake and control, go hand and hand with testing your blood glucose...normal bg is 70 to 120...How often was DH told to test?  Here is what I do  I test first thing in the morning...fasting  then just before each meal I then test again 2 hrs. after each meal, the range should be  after 2 hrs..No higher than 140, if it is it's an indication that to many carbs were eaten...I still keep this up after 15 years and it helps a lot... At first I wrote down every bite I took, but with time you can eyeball foods and know how much to eat...one thing to remember, you can exchange carbs or you can weigh and measure..I find exchanging is easier for me...If let's say I want a small slice of pie, I'll for go that baked potato at dinner and add an extra veggie or more salad and I stay away from bread too..If no dessert then I will have a 2oz. baked potato and meat the size of the back of my hand or a deck of cards..Losing weight helped me a lot as does walking..The one thing I'd tell you also, you do NOT have to give up things, you just change the size and amounts of them..I hope this helps you a little. I know it's not a chart, but, it might get you started...Good luck...
kadesma


----------



## Caine (Jun 8, 2005)

Try here:  http://www.diabetes.org/home.jsp


----------



## Dove (Jun 8, 2005)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/diabetesworld

I belong to this group,,they can answer any and most all your questions. It is owened by a Endo. Dr. and one of the members has written a book. At the bottom of the page you can click and join..it is a private group so you have to be approved first.
Marge~Dove

PS- I have a chart for the A1c if you are interested PM me and send your e-mail address..I have it stored in My Documents


----------



## Claire (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you everyone!  I'll look into all the sites & suggestions.  Have not been able to remaster the spread sheet, but will try again (I knew how, once upon a time).  Jer's testing 2X/day.  I'm trying to stick to a support role, not a control role (know too many couples where hubby resents wife taking away all his treats).  Since it isn't critical at this point, I'm observing his mistakes with minimal comment.  24 hours into the attempt, he realized he was eating twice the carbs he should be.  At first I tried to explain MY reading of the dietician's instructions, but quickly gave up.  After 24 hours he said "If I eat this much I'm going to GAIN weight, and that can't be right!"  So he reread and figured out the problem.  In fact, the dietician had written something if not downright wrong, at least ambiguous.  I'm the main cook in the family, but I hate math and hate turning cooking into a huge math problem.  I'm not dumb, but I can sure make 1+1=3 sometimes.  So I need to get him to the "you tell me what you need and I'll get it for you" point.  Also, of course, I'm the computer person in the house (and gee, that's scary!).  Again thanks a lot and I'll start fiddling with the various suggestions this weekend.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jun 10, 2005)

I created a spreadsheet in Excel where I list my weight on a daily basis; automatically calculate the maximum weight, the minimum weight, the rate of weight loss and the projected date for reaching my goal weight and it charts all of the information.  It list how many days I lost weight, how many days my weight stayed the same and even how many days my weight went back up (eeeeek).  

All of this is calculated off of a single 3 digit number.  AHHHH fun with Excel.  All of this has helped to keep me focused on the prize: a healthier life style and a healthier ME.  I started at a robust 304.5 pounds and I am now at 279.  I have set for myself a goal of 230 pounds (I am 6' 2" tall and of somewhat above average muscle mass).  After I achieve that, I will target getting down to 200 pounds.  A weight I have not seen since the summer before my junior year of college.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2005)

Spice:

Way to go one the weight loss.  I know how difficult it can be.  I wish you a lot of luck reaching your targets.

When I was dieting, I used Excel to track daily calorie intake, total and sat. fats and cholesterol.  I tracked daily comsumption and calculated weekly and diet-to-date averages while tracking my weight.  I only weighed myself once a week.

Excel is a great help to keep you focused.


----------



## Claire (Jun 19, 2005)

You might like to know that after a week of twice daily testing, DH's numbers have varied on the scale from "excellent" to "good" and back.  Is it my imagination or is medical science trying to scare you into spending more money for no good reason?  This entire little charade is going to wind up costing us a couple hundred dollars out-of-pocket (anyone who tells you that military health care is free for life ... oh, let's not go there), and it appears that hubby's blood sugar is only bad when he's fasted for 16 hours to get his cholesterol tests.  DUH.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2005)

Claire, blood glucose will rise during the night..Exercise and watching your carbs at meals will help lower it..The fasting blood glucose is part of the determination of diagnosing diabetes..That is why testing after meals is important..After exercise blood glucose will go down, after meals it goes up.. A good endo will have you test at least 4 times a day...

kadesma


----------

